# Friesian



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Move your mouse over the the browser's tab, where you can enter a new address, type "google.com"
Then in the search window, search for "Friesian" and it will tell you everything. 


They are not just big black and beautiful. They are horses who need proper care etc, same as any other horse. Each individual is different.


----------



## Missmaddie (Dec 17, 2013)

Cherrij said:


> Move your mouse over the the browser's tab, where you can enter a new address, type "google.com"
> Then in the search window, search for "Friesian" and it will tell you everything.
> 
> 
> They are not just big black and beautiful. They are horses who need proper care etc, same as any other horse. Each individual is different.


I assumed that they need the same love and care I give all my horses, I just have never been lucky enough to interact with one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Missmaddie said:


> I assumed that they need the same love and care I give all my horses, I just have never been lucky enough to interact with one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I have worked with 1/2 Friesian, 1/2 Ardenne or something, and that mare could be great but she was also annoying.. as a mare 
Comfy to sit, a massive step etc. easy to lead and do other things, but any horse is like that once you teach them well. 
Her biggest thing was the fact she actually exploded a few times in the riding hall - not many drafts will do that.. 
Yes, friesians have a pretty prance etc, but I saw another one that noone has seen outside, not even to think about ridden or driven. He is a pretty boy, he had some leg injuries, so ok, stall rest, but his owner does not even show up much.. 
So for some, they are nothing special. For others they mean their lives. 
A horse is a horse, no matter what breed.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

What would you like to know? I have one in my paddock. He belongs to a friend of mine but I have the ride on him. Another friend breeds them.

They are black and hairy.
They are quite pushy. You have to set strong boundaries as to what is ok and what isn't, and you can't deviate from those boundaries. They will test them in one way or another all the time. 
They may not be intelligent, but they are clever. 
They are NOT for inexperienced people. Too big, too aware of their own size.
They have weak stifles. 
Fitting a saddle to them is an absolute nightmare, especially the more traditional types.


----------



## Missmaddie (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank guys! I was just curious temperament wise and any sort of tips you guys would have
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm by no means an expert, I just groom for one friesian and have since the barn got him so this may just be him. 

I've found that he's very: 
-unaware of how big he is
-flighty
-not necessarily pushy but has no problem moving into your space or being mouthy if not reprimanded
-he's a bit stupid. Maybe it's the inbreeding lol he can be clever, but it takes him a while haha

I equate him to a big dog but not the sort of horse you want for a pleasure animal. He took a lot of work to get him safe for kids on the ground and he still takes a lot of work to keep him safe for everyone. (In terms of not spooking, not being pushy, etc). Other than that he's a blast!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Only rode a Friesian mare for lessons and had a half-Friesian lease horse, so my experience with them is a bit limited. From what I've gathered, they are a very intelligent breed, but a bit more independent and "stoic" than some other horses I've come across. Their independence made them seem a bit more headstrong to me, where as my Arabian is very willing to please. Big, powerful gaits. Could never sit their trots, LOL. After moving from Friesians/half-Friesians to my Arabian, she was a piece of cake to ride. :lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Missmaddie said:


> If any one out there knows any thing about this breed tell me every thing you know!
> All I know is they are big, black and expensive
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: A bit over simplified.

They have a pretty wide range of sizes and 3 variations of build.

They are one of the old classic "baroque" horse breeds (like the Lipizzan). Very popular during the middle ages. Almost extinct by the end of the WW II.

They have never been a draught breed although many have mistaken them as such. Most likely because some of them (like some of the Lipizzan) in the early 20th century were bred to be a bit larger for use in pulling carriages and wagons for farm work. The three variations are not significantly different.
One type has a lighter, sportier build (like my younger horses sire).
The classical type (the type common for most of it's history) is slightly heavier and has a build much like other baroque breeds.
The larger (by weight) is slightly heavier than the baroque, but still an easy to ride and generally too light to be classified as a draught horse.
Height can vary significantly from in the 15 hands range up to just over 17 hands. Many of the lighter, sportier one's are tall, but any of the three types can be found in all height ranges.
Mentally the most defining characteristics I've experienced are:
Generally a pretty calm animal. Don't readily spook. Tend to spook really big when they do, but recover quite quickly (e.g. have had them spook, yanking the lead away, but only run about 15 yards before stopping and standing calmly for me to take rope again).
They are powerful (even by horse standards), so it's a good thing they tend to be rather calm. I've found that they respond extremely well to a reward/praise system during training. Even more so than some other horses I've dealt with.
I've found that for me some of their extended trots can be difficult to sit and just easier to post or even easier to just stand :lol: (they seem to almost hang in the air slightly when I'm sitting on them)

They have a LOT of hair and since most people like to have all their hair flowing as long as possible you end up with tails that sweep the ground of anything not heavy enough to avoid being collected. Manes so long that they'll collect anything where they lay down. So checking the out ever couple of days is a good idea to avoid having a small tangle become a large tangle.

I've known some that suffered from seasonal skin issues.
Scratches can be a problem in the feathering, but easily avoided by checking them when you pick their feet. In my personal experience I've seldom scratches, but I know people for whom it's been much more common.

Price can actually vary a great deal (and expensive is a relative term). I've been offered my pick of any mare in the heard for $5,000 which many think is cheap :lol:. Which it is when compared to people selling them for 
$25,000 and up. A lot of it depends on where you're locating (some parts of the country are more expensive than others). Getting to be close friends with a breeder never hurts either :lol:


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I think Friesians are one of those breeds that are very impressionable from a young age and therefore have the capability to be either very good or . . . not so much. Kind of like a pitt bull. If you don't train them young properly the odds of having a "dangerous animal" are probably a lot higher. IMO


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

I've only been half leasing a friesian mare since November so I can't say. Have extensive I knowledge of the breed. But in my experience with her I've found her to be very level headed in that if she "spooks" at something the worst she'll do is stop and stare, or try to avoid going near it (but she won't bolt or buck or anything like that). 

She's the type of horse that was a little bit stoic at first, but after a couple weeks of me going to see her almost as often as her owner she has warmed up to me a lot, to the point where she will walk up to me and leave her hay when I go to get her from the paddock. 

That being said, she is also very stuck in her ways for some things. They can be quick to learn bad behaviours as much as they are quick to learn good ones. When I first started to lease her, her owner had let her get away with craning her neck up at the sight of a bridle, but we both addressed the issue using the same technique and within a week she's almost turned a full 180. She is quite quick to learn like that. 

She can also be surprisingly dumb a times too though, and my riding instructor has noticed this with other friesians as well. While they're quick to learn things with your help, they can sometimes not be very street smart (mine has run over large traffic pilons head-on and tripped herself on them, hits her face on gates, etc). They're big goof balls, and seem to be more one-person horses. I really like them, for all the above reasons.


----------



## lecairde (Dec 20, 2013)

I noticed a lot of information being give but is there anything else you're wondering about Friesians? I care for and ride one at my barn so I'm very familiar with her. She's also a broodmare


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

lecairde said:


> I noticed a lot of information being give but is there anything else you're wondering about Friesians? I care for and ride one at my barn so I'm very familiar with her. She's also a broodmare




Your horse is EXTREMELY over bent. She is not in any sort of outline, as her head is just forced in. Have you by any chance been using rolkur to get her head in? That is what it looks like. I really think this horse will have to be started again from scratch. She needs to be re taught how to work in a correct outline. Lots and lots of lunging in loose side reins, or the pessoa system will help. Then, when riding, she will have to do loads of long and low. How long has this horse been ridden like that? If she has been ridden like that for an extended period of time, she will have a dip behind the withers. With her head in that position, I can tell you that she won't be able to see a thing either.


----------



## lecairde (Dec 20, 2013)

CandyCanes said:


> Your horse is EXTREMELY over bent. She is not in any sort of outline, as her head is just forced in. Have you by any chance been using rolkur to get her head in? That is what it looks like. I really think this horse will have to be started again from scratch. She needs to be re taught how to work in a correct outline. Lots and lots of lunging in loose side reins, or the pessoa system will help. Then, when riding, she will have to do loads of long and low. How long has this horse been ridden like that? If she has been ridden like that for an extended period of time, she will have a dip behind the withers. With her head in that position, I can tell you that she won't be able to see a thing either.


She's actually still pretty green and that is how she has been carrying herself. We are unsure of how she was trained before we got her but we are working on getting her to work in a better outline. My trainer (her owner) has worked with many Friesians and is trying to get her back into the correct habits and using the right muscles.) We've only had her about a year and she was off for a lot of that due to an injury she got out in the pasture. 
In these pictures she is over bent but in the 2nd picture, for example, we were trying to figure out how sensitive she was to cues (this was only the 5th or 6th time we had her undersaddle). 

She's much better now and learning to use the correct muscles.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok, that's fine then. Sorry if I was rude... I just get so annoyed when I see majorly over bent horses. Sorry again.


----------



## Missmaddie (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info! All of you guys helped me! I just gotta find one to ride to start with I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I don't have a whole lot of experience with Fresians, but I trained one for a while, and honestly I didn't like him much. I'm sure that some of it was the owners pretty crappy small arena, not the best for a 17.3hh Fresian lol. And I know he was bred to be a cart horse, so I get the feeling that he was built a little bit different from one who was bred to ride. He was VERY upright, was hard to get going, but once he was GOING, and we had enough space (like out on trail), he had huge movement, and me saying that means something. I'm used to riding BIG dressage warmbloods with huge movement, big floaty trots etc, and man, he was a much bigger mover than that lol. He was a big sweetie though, I always enjoyed hanging out with him, and I'm sure with a better arena, and some more consistent riding, he might have become more pleasant to ride. He loved attention, and loved to be groomed, he was definitely a big ham. He was on the HUGE side so trying to find a saddle to fit was a joke. We finally had to go with a draft horse saddle. I have no idea what type he would be classified as, but he seriously looked like a draft. BIG bone, huge dinner plate feet, 17.3 hands, just as wide as some percherons and belgians I used to work with. Definitely a sight to look at! Personally if you are interested in Fresians, I'd read up on them, find a breeder to talk to, watch some videos, etc. Trying to classify a horse by breed alone really isn't fair to the horse. I've met Thoroughbred and Arabians that were totally lazy, and has no spook or speed what so ever, and I've met Draft horses (crosses as well as purebreds), and Quarter Horses who were kind of crazy. It all depends on the horse, how they were trained etc. So find out what you can online, and talking to breeders, and maybe go look at a few maybe for lease and try one out for yourself, and see if it's something you want. Good luck! If you find one, you must post pictures.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

picup436 said:


> What would you like to know? I have one in my paddock. He belongs to a friend of mine but I have the ride on him. Another friend breeds them.
> 
> They are black and hairy.
> They are quite pushy. You have to set strong boundaries as to what is ok and what isn't, and you can't deviate from those boundaries. They will test them in one way or another all the time.
> ...


 
My experience with them is the same. I was never a fan of the breed, but after watching my former trainer work with one in particular, I started to change my mind a bit. He was young, and needed to be constantly reminded who the boss was. His owner would come get him and bring him home for the weekends, and then he would be back at the farm where I lived and trained during the week. Any considerable amount of time off- and it was like starting from scratch. 

They also had a horrible time fitting him for a saddle. 

One thing I will point out is that there are people, especially in the Dressage world, who hate the breed. I have been to shows where he scored lower because the judges weren't crazy about his breed. We know that because we know them. 

Here he is at a USDA show last year:


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

picup436 said:


> What would you like to know? I have one in my paddock. He belongs to a friend of mine but I have the ride on him. Another friend breeds them.
> 
> They are black and hairy.
> They are quite pushy. You have to set strong boundaries as to what is ok and what isn't, and you can't deviate from those boundaries. They will test them in one way or another all the time.
> ...


Bit of a generalization, but unfortunately this is more common than you think. We own 2 Friesians, both of which were reared differently and have completely different personalities. Friesians often get a bad rap because they're an expensive breed, and are usually bought by rich folk that want a pretty horse. Unfortunately many of these people don't know how to handle a horse, and they let their Friesians walk all over them (sometimes literally). Then they send them off to be re-trained, and trainers form the opinion that all Friesians are pushy, stupid, bad mannered, spook, and etc. This is not the entire breed's fault. It is the owner that is responsible. 


Our Friesians are very intelligent, figuring out complicated things in a very short amount of time. My 3 year old was not trained well when I bought her, as she'd been raised by an 70-80 year old woman who was scared of her. But despite this, she wasn't bad natured. In fact, she was very sweet, but just unsure of where her boundaries were. She did challenge me a number of times, but consistent training soon won out, and she's a dream to work with now. She does spook at times, but not often, and not hard. Usually it's a "stop and freeze" spook. She gets bored with simple, repetitive work, and has a wonderful sense of humor when pastured with other horses. She is now completely respectful of me and other humans, and knows her place in the "herd". 
My mothers Friesian filly (who's about a year and a half old now) is the sweetest thing you've ever met. We got her when she was 10 months old. She was handled with daily from the day of her birth, and that is reflected in her behavior. She is very respectful of space, never bites, kicks, or exhibits any "foal" behavior when humans are about, and never spooks. If you take her out to a new place, she will stop sometimes to get her bearings. But if you give her time (usually just 10 seconds) she will follow willingly. She trusts humans completely, and clips, loads, and does farrier work with absolutely NO issues (something that can't be said for some of our older quarter horses!). 


So this goes for everyone: Please don't let one bad horse be the only representative of a breed you know. Don't form general opinions of an entire breed based on a few experiences. When I moved to my current barn, everyone was wary because they had boarded a Friesian there in the past, and he was an uncontrollable nutcase. But after looking at the incredibly passive (and ditzy) owner, it was clear that this was what he was allowed to become. Any horse can become an ***. Proper handling and care can prevent (and cure!) that. The horse's behavior is just reflecting the nature of the owner.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I will also say that having gone to the FHANA keurings, I have had the opportunity to see many Friesian mares, geldings, foals, and stallions. The majority were handled daily and acted like saints. Some of the stallions in particular were more well mannered than our horses at home. They are generally a very caring, sweet breed, if handled correctly. They typically form deeper bonds with humans than with other horses (At least in my experience with my own and seeing others.). I truly can't say enough good things about them, provided they're handled and trained well.


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

I have ridden a Friesian cross (Peruvian paso) numerous times and while she is pretty, she is stubborn, spooky, and lazy. On the ground she is okay... Just pushy. I am going to guess with more training she would be okay..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My experience with Friesians is very limited. I have only interacted with on once, and it was just for grooming.

They are such a beautiful, romantic breed ;-; I'm totally smitten xD
Are you looking to buy one?


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Zexious said:


> My experience with Friesians is very limited. I have only interacted with on once, and it was just for grooming.
> 
> They are such a beautiful, romantic breed ;-; I'm totally smitten xD
> Are you looking to buy one?


 Same here, I was actually looking actively to buy one, and then I figured out that they cost 25k ++++, and that dream went flying out the window lol :lol:.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It really depends on the area. Friesian crosses can go for a lot less, and still have "the look" that so many people are interested in.

There is one for sale in my area right now for 9k. Not bad!


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Fahntasia said:


> Same here, I was actually looking actively to buy one, and then I figured out that they cost 25k ++++, and that dream went flying out the window lol :lol:.


Actually, cheap Friesians CAN be found, but it's not commonplace, and I don't want to get anyone's hopes up. 
I bought my filly for $4,500; money from refund checks from my school loans! She was almost 2 years old, and she is registered with FHANA. 
My Mom paid very little for her Friesian filly (at 10 months, who's also registered with FHANA). She actually paid more to ship the filly down from Canada than she did on the filly herself. It's not the most common occurrence, but it does happen. 

What really matters is that you make a reasonable offer to the seller, haggle a bit, and convince the buyer that you are providing the horse with a good home. Don't expect the breeder to be terribly cooperative with someone who just wants "something with long, pretty hair." Although they all agree that Friesians are beautiful, many people like to know that their horses will be used, and that they won't just sit in a stall, acting as an ornament of social status. Responsible Friesian breeders want, more than anything, to know that their beloved horses are going to someone who will take good care of them. Heck, any responsible horse seller wants that! They aren't in it just for the money. But you must understand that approved stallion stud fees aren't cheap (they range from around $1,200-1,700, depending on the stud). Couple this with vet fees for the foal in and after utero, vet fees for the dam, feed, and etc., and you can quickly invest over $3,000-4,000 on a Friesian foal. It's the same for any high bred quarter horses, actually.

If you're really interested in getting a cheap(er) Friesian, I'd suggest buying a foal and raising it yourself. It is the cheapest option by far, unless you buy an older broodmare that's 20+ years old. I will caution anyone to do their homework though, before buying a Friesian. Being registered in the Dutch or German registry is very important. These registries were created with the sole purpose of preserving the characteristics and genetics of the breed. These horses must be judged for conformation and movement, and they will receive a score which may or may not allow them to breed. It's pretty unusual for a mare to be turned down for breeding, but not for a stallion. The stallion that your mare breeds to must be an approved stallion, and preferably matched up by a professional to your mare. Approved stallions are evaluated extensively for conformation, movement, temperament, genetics, and etc. All Friesians have an inbreeding coefficient, which means they're all basically related to one another in some way. Responsible breeders DO NOT just breed a mare to any Friesian stud! By acting responsibly, and by carefully selecting a stallion for your mare, you can reduce any birth deformities (such as dwarfish) and health issues (such as hydrocephalus, and megaesophagus) in foals. 
Friesians that are not registered in the Dutch or German registries are considered "B-Book", and are worth considerably less (money wise), and most often have not been bred responsibly. Many people try to pass off B-Book horses as registered, but they are not. B-Book horses do have papers, just like registered Friesians, but they are a different color. 

There are plenty of people out there that will buy a B-Book Friesian just because it's a cheaper Friesian. Conformation-wise, these horses usually aren't as good as registered horses, and, like I stated before, you might have more health issues in the horse or in future foals because of the lack of attention paid to the stud/mare. Banjo music may definitely start playing if you unknowingly breed a mare to a close cousin stud, and you'll be crying if the foal dies before or soon after birth. 

So don't give up on the Friesian dream! I had no idea that I'd ever be able to afford one of these beauties! I just happened to be in the right place, at the right time! (And the owner liked me, lol!) If you're patient, and if you're looking in the right places, you might just find one sooner or later.


----------



## Sparkles82 (Oct 7, 2014)

TurkishVan said:


> I will also say that having gone to the FHANA keurings, I have had the opportunity to see many Friesian mares, geldings, foals, and stallions. The majority were handled daily and acted like saints. Some of the stallions in particular were more well mannered than our horses at home. They are generally a very caring, sweet breed, if handled correctly. They typically form deeper bonds with humans than with other horses (At least in my experience with my own and seeing others.). I truly can't say enough good things about them, provided they're handled and trained well.


Do you know how well friesians pass on their temperments when cross red to other horses?


----------



## tnaworld (Oct 7, 2014)

picup436 said:


> What would you like to know? I have one in my paddock. He belongs to a friend of mine but I have the ride on him. Another friend breeds them.
> 
> They are black and hairy.
> They are quite pushy. You have to set strong boundaries as to what is ok and what isn't, and you can't deviate from those boundaries. They will test them in one way or another all the time.
> ...


@picup436 - you seem to have experience with this breed. I have a paperless 3.5 year old mare but she looks like she might have some Fresian in her and the problems I am having certainly seem to match your description. (I have just posted a detailed call for help here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/dealing-difficult-young-mare-limited-facilities-490657/) 

Is there any more advice you can offer in dealing with this breed? Thank you!


----------



## tnaworld (Oct 7, 2014)

@smguidotti: I have a young mare that might have a good amount of Fresian in her and I am experiencing problems. I am afraid that I am at the "critical stage" of not screwing her up while young and was wondering if you had any more advice on dealing with this breed? Thanks!

A detailed description of my problem is in my post here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/dealing-difficult-young-mare-limited-facilities-490657/


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Sparkles82 said:


> Do you know how well friesians pass on their temperments when cross red to other horses?


I have no idea. Crossing a Friesian to anything of a different breed is a mixed bag. You have no idea what you're going to get. If you're looking at getting one, I'd recommend getting something that's a Friesian x gaited horse cross. Crosses with Andalusians, saddlebreds, or morgans can turn out well. Crossing a Friesian with a quarter horse usually doesn't turn out well. 

There are so many horses in this world that could fit the bill of a perfect horse, with a great temperament.. I wouldn't limit your selection to a Friesian cross. A horse is only as good as the training and time put into it. Even Friesians abide by this rule.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

tnaworld said:


> @picup436 - you seem to have experience with this breed. I have a paperless 3.5 year old mare but she looks like she might have some Fresian in her and the problems I am having certainly seem to match your description. (I have just posted a detailed call for help here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/dealing-difficult-young-mare-limited-facilities-490657/)
> 
> Is there any more advice you can offer in dealing with this breed? Thank you!


Apparently you didn't even read my post...
Oh well.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

picup436 said:


> What would you like to know? I have one in my paddock. He belongs to a friend of mine but I have the ride on him. Another friend breeds them.
> 
> They are black and hairy.
> They are quite pushy. You have to set strong boundaries as to what is ok and what isn't, and you can't deviate from those boundaries. They will test them in one way or another all the time.
> ...



Sounds just like my sister's paint/friesian filly. She is a major turd, I thought it was just a paint thing but after reading this thread I guess its the friesian lol...


----------

